# Horsefield tortoise shell



## dayz&vivi (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi

I have 2 horsefields got them a few months ago, seem to be getting on well, though have noticed that they are getting a creamy coloured line around their shell's not at the very edge but just in from the edge, is this normal? Also one of them keeps biting the other ones legs, why?

Thanks for any help or advice you can give:2thumb:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi hun I also have 2 horsefields but have not seen creamy coloured line nor have I seen the one bite the other. What ypou best off doing hun is pop some pics in the shelled section and re-write this thread in there. I think the line could just maybe be a marking but without pics not able to help as the biting of the baggy legs again cannot help. Soooooo sorry pop it in the shelled hun.: victory:


----------



## fjfenton (Jan 4, 2009)

No sure about the cream line, sorry.
Keep an eye on the biting, it might just be a dominance display. However my mother-in-law had 2 yearling horsefields living together and the 1 bit the other badly so often they have had to be separated - don't know if this is of any use to you!


----------

